# ros online login issues



## wheeler (18 Jan 2011)

I have upgraded my computer and copied the Ros folder onto the c: directory.

However, I am getting an 'invalid login' message when I try to login. I know I am using the right password as I can still login on my old PC.

Has anyone come across this before and got to the bottom of it?

ROS support - not helping yet at least.


----------



## callybags (18 Jan 2011)

Ther is a "Digital Certificate" on your old hard drive which would need to be installed on the new computer.

Unfortunately I have no idea how to go about this.


----------



## dahamsta (18 Jan 2011)

That's what he did in the first sentence of his post.

Is Java installed and fully up to date on the new machine wheeler?


----------



## wheeler (23 Jan 2011)

Yes. 

My username is populated automatically as expected. 

But then when I enter the password I get the invalid password error - even though I know for sure it is correct.


----------



## dahamsta (23 Jan 2011)

If it picks up your username, it's finding the certs. I think you'll need to get in touch with the ROS admins tbh.


----------

